# How long do you keep MR magazines?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

The ones that come in the mail each month, not classics.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Maybe a month or two. the same thing for OGR and CTT, too. Once in a while I cut out an article of a picture to remind me of something and keep in in a folder, but otherwise they go in a month or two . .


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Keep them around a month, reading and browsing. Then I cut out the articles of interest to file and save the rest of the issue for my grandson who loves trains.
Scotie


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

A few weeks then I give them to my grandsons.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*I keep Model RailroaderMagazines for possible future referance*

So far, I keep them for possible future reference on a bookshelf in a plastic container standing (vertical)
So far, they have not been categorized. I think I'll keep them handy for as long I participate
in this hobby. For a time they were good references in fabricating paper/wooden/cardboard structures, for placement on
the layout. Where a copy machine came in handy along with water colors. Regard's tr1
For the most part now, I visit the library now a days.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I stopped buying them in the '80s...except for the Rod Stewart issues and one my friend's layout was featured in. They just aren't the same anymore, kind of like seeing a high school crush after 30 years


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have 1980 thru 2000 in binders I keep for historical reference'luckily they don't take up that much space.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have several years worth in stacks. Not sure why I keep them, probably cuz they cost so danged much I can't stand the thought of tossing them out!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I had 10 years worth of MR, from 1990 to 2000, and when I had to move, I donated them to my local train hobby shop.....I think he sold them for 0.50 apiece....

"Throwing them out" would be a waste, not to mention environmentally incorrect....


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Until they come out on DVD.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the last 3 years or so on my tablet (I haven't gotten the paper edition in that long). I still have a couple years before that in my basement, but only because I haven't gotten around to recycling them.

Buying the DVD periodically is the best way to go -- maybe the paper versions don't take up much space, but it's still more than a DVD.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I threw them to the recycling basket the next day.I don't renew any more...got enough of buying advertisement.DVD's seem a good idea but I fear they're stuffed with advertising just as bad.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Like it or not, it's the advertising that makes the magazine more affordable(?) that it would be otherwise......


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

I tend to keep them forever. I can't stand cutting up magazines


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Like it or not, it's the advertising that makes the magazine more affordable(?) that it would be otherwise......


Exactly. The only magazine I know of without advertising is Consumer Reports, and they are CONSTANTLY holding lotteries and asking for extra donations. On the other hand, Model Railroad Hobbyist is available FREE on the internet... because it is fully advertiser supported. Which business model do you prefer?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Like it or not, it's the advertising that makes the magazine more affordable(?) that it would be otherwise......


Yes, and the advertising is sometimes the most useful information in the magazine, particularly if you are looking for a particular product or wonder if a manufacturer is really shipping a new product now.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> Yes, and the advertising is sometimes the most useful information in the magazine, particularly if you are looking for a particular product or wonder if a manufacturer is really shipping a new product now.


Or even just knowing what's available and who the players in a given area are. It's a little different if the advertisers are just junk (another magazine -- not railroad related -- I subscribe to will advertise anything, whether related to the subject of the magazine or not). All in all, though, I've seen the "no ads" model, and I'm happier with them.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I go to our local Library, which has current and back issues of ALL magazines. I will either check out the mag, or read the articles in the library.

Water Stop


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> I go to our local Library, which has current and back issues of ALL magazines. I will either check out the mag, or read the articles in the library.
> 
> Water Stop


Your local library carries ALL magazines?!? I'm very impressed. Most of them can't afford to subscribe to more than a couple of dozen titles. Even big, well-funded, city and university libraries can't afford to buy more than a couple hundred titles.

I'm also quite surprised that they have enough interest to bother with the hundreds of thousands of foreign language titles.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I read 'em and pass 'em on!!
Hoping to keep other folks interested!!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I was wrong.

My library does not get Model Railroad Magazine. 

I don't buy it either, because they have no really simple layouts, and do not feature modelers who prefer not to model anything.

Water Stop


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> I was wrong.
> 
> . . . modelers who prefer not to model anything.
> 
> Water Stop


Depending on how you look at it, either there are no such people, or many, many of them. 

Either way, that is a very interesting concept: "Modelers who prefer to model nothing."


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I look at it in much the same way as you would look at the square root of minus one.

W.S.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> Depending on how you look at it, either there are no such people, or many, many of them.
> 
> Either way, that is a very interesting concept: "Modelers who prefer to model nothing."


Well, he does kind of have a point. MR is not really interested in the guy or gal who just wants to throw down a loop of track and run a train. They're catering to the folks who want to more or less model real railroads in miniature with detailed scenery and realistic operations. Sure they'll admit that everyone with an electric train is a model railroader, but none of the features in the magazine address such things. Although, on the other hand, that's where the real complexity of the hobby comes in, so that's where more idea sharing is probably needed.

This does, however, lead to some problems on their forums: 1) a lot of so-called rivet counters; 2) a lot of "you're not a REAL model railroader if (or unless)" type comments and attitudes, and 3) users who try to push beginners into more than they're comfortable attempting.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> I go to our local Library, which has current and back issues of ALL magazines. I will either check out the mag, or read the articles in the library.
> 
> Water Stop


Goat Rancher Monthly?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, he does kind of have a point. MR is not really interested in the guy or gal who just wants to throw down a loop of track and run a train. . . . . .


That was why I thought it was a rather profound comment I think MR could perhaps better be titled Model Railroad _Maker _magazine. As you say, they focus on people who want to build models - usually very intricate detailed ones, too. 

There are people I will still consider modelers, who just want to maybe put some green "fuzz" (as one called it) down on a big flat table, set down some track, and run a toy train. The "model" is their head - and they have a lot of fun. Today, I am definately in the "model maker" camp, but sity years ago I had a flat 5 x 9 table (green - but no fuzz, just paint), a cardboard box with holes int it was a tunnel under a mountain, and a big block of wood my trains station. Still had as much fun as I ever have had with model trains. 

I read MR but I actually prefer Classic Toy Trains, which while covering model makers, too, is definately a step toward the other . . .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I keep them FOREVER. 
Something is wrong with me?:dunno:

I know what you're thinking, Don't say it!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

The folks who keep MR magazines forever and those who never buy or read them have one thing in common:

_They all agree to dump Hillary!_

water stop


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

big ed said:


> I keep them FOREVER.
> Something is wrong with me?:dunno:
> 
> I know what you're thinking, Don't say it!


OK, I'll write it instead. 

You obviously have a lot of space being taken up by other things that could be put to better use in expanding your layout!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> The folks who keep MR magazines forever and those who never buy or read them have one thing in common:
> 
> _They all agree to dump Hillary!_
> 
> water stop


If you must ruin a good discussion with Politics, please do so in the Union Station area.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> OK, I'll write it instead.
> 
> You obviously have a lot of space being taken up by other things that could be put to better use in expanding your layout!



I did not read the MR part.
I do have a lot of MR dating back to the 30's. You wait....in the year 3055 they will be worth a ton of whatever currency we are using then.
Most of those were my Dads, I can't bring myself to throwing them away.

I have a ton of Classic toy trains and OGR magazines too.
I re read those. Just this morning on the crapper , I was reading one from 1999 I think it was.
Build an O scale mill with a water wheel using real water.
Cool, it did not look that hard to make, you put an old cars windshield wiper tank under the table and recycle the water up to the wheel. Good ideal, I always wanted some kind of real water on my table.
If you resize it, it can be made for an HO and probably N scale layout too.:smilie_daumenpos:

I have not read all the MR's. But it is interesting to go back in time to the 30's, 40's or 50's to see how some built their layouts. In the 30's they did not have the luxury of going to buy material to build their layouts. They had to improvise, make or create by using whatever was available. Some of their ideals are still being used today.
Some of the first MR's are worth some bucks depending on the condition and the buyers desire to have them.
But I am not in it for the money, just the history.
I think it is cool just reading some of the advertisements from long ago too. If you ripped out articles to save for reference you won't have them. 
Plus my Dad read them....and kept them.
He might come back to haunt me if I tossed them! 

It might be better like someone mentioned to just cut out stuff like that to keep instead of keeping the whole magazine.
I think it is easier just to index the articles then go to the magazine to review it.

Space?

I used to have a set of stairs going to the outside, the former owner made the breezeway into a family room. The steps lead to nowhere now as the family rooms floor is over them preventing exit. They are the stairs to no where. The steps make for good out of the way storage and are nice and dry.
So that space is useless for anything else anyway. No kind of layout will work there. The only other thing it might be good for is wine storage.:smokin:

So for me for now, I keep them forever.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

My sub is digital so....forever? 

The kids can't rip them apart on the tablet either and i can go back and get them whenever I want them.

I don't think I'd but a paper magazine anymore


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Usually if there is at least one interesting artical ill keep the whole issue. But they usually pile up on my workbench and are grreat for small parts to hide in.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

I tend to keep all of my toy train magazines. I hate the idea of throwing them away. This year I'm trying the digital editions, frankly they suck. Regardless of what the wife says, next renewals will be paper. I store everything in binders. On hand I have the following:

35 years of CTT, 25 years of OGR and 40 years of TCA "Q"

I have to admit that they take up a lot of space, however, they're worth it.

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Never bought a copy in my life!

Water Stop Hal, age 79


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Prewar Pappy said:


> I tend to keep all of my toy train magazines. I hate the idea of throwing them away. This year I'm trying the digital editions, frankly they suck. Regardless of what the wife says, next renewals will be paper. I store everything in binders. On hand I have the following:
> 
> 35 years of CTT, 25 years of OGR and 40 years of TCA "Q"
> 
> ...


And just how often do you go back and read/look at them? Just curious.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Prewar Pappy said:


> I tend to keep all of my toy train magazines. I hate the idea of throwing them away. This year I'm trying the digital editions, frankly they suck. Regardless of what the wife says, next renewals will be paper. I store everything in binders. On hand I have the following:
> 
> 35 years of CTT, 25 years of OGR and 40 years of TCA "Q"
> 
> ...


Well, if you're not worried about the space.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Old_Hobo & Cycleops*

Old Hobo,
I attempt to look through as much as I can. It takes me almost three weeks to go through CTT & OGR. It's strange to see Roger Carp and Ed Boyle with more hair.

Cycleops,
My wife complains almost every week. I only keep two years of each on hand. The balance is in controlled storage one block from my home. I run back and forth on my Rascal when my wife's back is turned.:laugh:

Take Care,
"Pappy"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Think DVD's.....

Even if the magazine itself doesn't publish them, there are services that will convert them.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Think DVD's*

CT,
The thought does cross my mind, often. For what I've been offered for the CTT I could buy the DVD's....If they were available.
The OGR CD Roms are to expensive.
TCA Archives have all of The "Q".
The biggest drawback is the fact that I enjoy holding paper. I'm just old and set in my ways.

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to love paper, too. Now I have a 10" tablet for reading, with the added bonus that I can zoom in, which helps these old eyes immensely. I don't even get paper copies anymore.

No argument on cost, though. That's always going to be an issue.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Prewar Pappy said:


> The biggest drawback is the fact that I enjoy holding paper. I'm just old and set in my ways


Well, when you read the paper version while sitting on the john, and you run out of toilet paper, they will come in handy....try that with a tablet....:laugh:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Postage down here kills it for me. Like CTVRR I have a tablet and I get Model Railroader regular as clockwork, plus a few of the UK rags occasionally. Ideal solution for me.


----------

